

A Google Computer Can Teach Itself Games - digital55
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/02/25/a-google-computer-can-teach-itself-games/?module=BlogPost-Title&version=Blog%20Main&contentCollection=Computer%20science&action=Click&pgtype=Blogs&region=Body

======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9109010](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9109010)

